
Dropbox as a CMS - DropPages - sebkomianos
http://droppages.com/
======
gbog
Interesting. Would this tool be a way to work around censorship and control? I
mean, only the naive can think there will be no increase in censorship on the
net. My guess is all govs are brainstorming a LOT right now, including the new
govs in Middle-east. We need to fix this. Something like droppages could be a
piece of the puzzle, no?

------
breck
Awesome. We built a POC that did the same thing a little over a year ago. We
got our moms to use it and they loved it for updating their own sites. There's
definitely a good business model there.

Back then we did it the hard way basically making our own Dropbox API. We had
a Windows server running with the Dropbox client installed. You would share a
folder with our Dropbox username and our script would auto accept it, and then
we ran rsync to sync up the Windows folders with our web servers. Back then
getting the Linux client to run was a bit of a pain which is why we went the
windows route for that part of the site.

------
auxbuss
Now I have a working droppage -- thanks Dave for sorting my idiocy -- I am
both impressed and enamoured by the potential use of this idea.

Someone is bound to open source something similar to allow you to self host,
thus bypassing droppage's revenue model to some extent, but for non-techs (or
just-a-bit techs), this is stellar.

For simple speed to up and running a kosher, reliably backed up web-site, this
is hard to beat.

------
mattdeboard
Are we as a web development community running headlong into another Twitter
scenario, where we build a huge ecosystem around a company's API only to have
it yanked out from under us at some indeterminate point in the future? Serious
question, not a subtle accusation.

------
quinndupont
Pretty cool, similar to <https://www.views.fm/> (or at least, does the same
thing as views.fm for me)

------
dpcan
The website has to be served via DropBox too then, correct? So, DropBox is the
web host too for the static site?

~~~
lreeves
No, they synchronize a selected folder from your Dropbox account and then host
it externally.

------
rebel9
Great idea. I'm really curious how you set up the backend though?

------
podperson
Darn someone beat me to it. Nice idea and it seems well executed.

------
peterzakin
i thought the dropbox api only allowed authentication calls on mobile apps?

~~~
varenc
Unfortunately the documentation on the site only describes it in this context,
but thats not a limitation.

